# So what will I be allowed do socially from Monday which I am not allowed at present?



## Brendan Burgess (13 May 2020)

Does this mean that I can go walking with someone else? 

I can visit people as long as I stay in their garden and keep 2 m away? 

Brendan


----------



## Mouldy (13 May 2020)

I would interpret this as meaning you can meet a couple of people outdoors, so as long as you don't pass though their house, you should be able to meet people in their garden. I'm hoping to arrange playdates for my kids in the park with one of their friends from next week.


----------



## Eureka101 (13 May 2020)

What is the difference between adhering to this advise whether within a 5km or a 100km travel limit?


----------



## odyssey06 (14 May 2020)

Shops that can reopen:
Shops that were previously open in Tier 2 (for example: homeware, opticians, motor, bicycle and repair, office products, electrical, IT, phone sales and repair) can open. 

_IKEA has announced that it will reopen its two Dublin outlets next week if the government decides to begins phase one of its roadmap for easing lockdown restrictions.
The Swedish furniture giant said it would introduce several measures to ensure the well-being of customers and staff at its outlets in Ballymun and Carrickmines, based on official guidance._
https://www.thejournal.ie/ikea-reope...98638-May2020/


----------

